# treatment for guinea pig fungal infection



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

whats recomended to use for fungal infections?

what cream? shampoo? and where to buy.

iv noted down several things from the internet thre are so many, there must be a leading one used?

as i have rung up the vet and when he comes out to my horses today they are brining some treatments.

any certain ingredients i need look for?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

theres a zillion things you can use.

is it definatly fungal? scaly and dandruffy from fungal and not pink skin from overheating on too much barley?

nizoral shampoo from the chemists - lather them up and leave to soak for 15 minutes then rinse. reapeat weekly till sorted

or if you have a lot to do, imaverol. ( its for ringworm in cattle )

this you mix up as directed on the bottle ( wear gloves ) and dip the pig and leave to dry without rinsing.

you can pop a bit of vaseline in the pigs eyes to protect them if you want, and repeat as directed till a week or so after its gone.

also if its fungal up their vitamin c intake, it helps them recover.


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

i use daktarin cream on my skinnies,
its for athletes foot and you can get it at the chemists,asda,tescos etc.
use on the infected spot twice a day until cleared.
checked this with my vet,and thats what they would use: victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve used canestan cream for lady itching before.

works out expensive though if you have a lot like giant snail has, especially as you really need to do the whole of the pig so you get the whole infection.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I use Lamisil cream, similar to Daktarin and available over the counter too.

Like Piggly said though it's pretty pricey for a tiny tube. Fortunately only one of my six is prone to it!


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

I know its already been mentioned but Imaverol is fabulous for clearing fungal problems in piggers. Depending on how bad the problem is and how many need treating, you can either dip them in the dilution or use cotton buds to dab it on to the infected areas every other day. Literally within a few treatments you should see a big difference :2thumb:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

great thanks. only 1 run has it but showing only on 3 adultd and 3 babies there are 5 others. but to be honest i would rather treat ALL the guinea pigs i have as dont want it to arrise few weeks later on other guinea's as it spreads doesnt it?
one has it on her eye and lip adult
baby has it on the nose
and others small patches on thier backs
and 1 both back feet.

ill go buy them loads of oranges and vit c from tesco this morning then :2thumb: 

the vet has givn me a little dish thing to take a sample. so they can grow it to see what type it is, so then they know what treatment to give as i have so many he didnt just want to hand over a product for it not to work..... which makes a change.


will see what he recoments/ gives me

cheers


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

just get imaverol and dunk the lot. imaverol will sort it out, ist the strongest stuff you can get for ringworm

or make it up in a plant sprayer and give them a soaking till they`re wet through.

and repeat weekly till two weeks after they`re healed. they`ll all be infecting each other. and the rabbits they share with will need treating too


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> just get imaverol and dunk the lot. imaverol will sort it out, ist the strongest stuff you can get for ringworm
> 
> or make it up in a plant sprayer and give them a soaking till they`re wet through.
> 
> and repeat weekly till two weeks after they`re healed. they`ll all be infecting each other. and the rabbits they share with will need treating too



right okay. do i need to rinse them after or not?

yeah only a baby hare 1 obise lop that's in with the pigs now no others have been for ages and all pigs are at home where as rabbits and other rodents are at the farm. ill also do my netherland rabbits even though they havnt been mixed with the guinea's. thank you.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no you dont rinse them, wet them through and leave to dry - it has full intructions on hte bo.

it might be a good idea to do everything once as a precaution as they`re housed in close proimity and to the full course on the infected ones and keep going till a couple of weeks after they`re cured.

tbh most pig breeders bath their pigs in fungal and ivomec as a precaution same as you would a dog for fleas


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> no you dont rinse them, wet them through and leave to dry - it has full intructions on hte bo.
> 
> it might be a good idea to do everything once as a precaution as they`re housed in close proimity and to the full course on the infected ones and keep going till a couple of weeks after they`re cured.
> 
> tbh most pig breeders bath their pigs in fungal and ivomec as a precaution same as you would a dog for fleas


 okay great thanks.
yes was going to bath them all will do them all a few times in two weeks. then just carry on the bathing with the ones that visably have it. but for now untill lab results come back i have powderd all the visable effected ones in antibacterial powder. i should have the results mid next week. see what the vet recomends out of intrested. if its ivermole( spelling) ill see how much they will charge me for it.

thanks for you help agian.: victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve had fungal tests done before, it takes at least 2 weeks for anything to show up.

and they`re always blinking negative in my case , or i get a `normal skin flora` come back.

if i was you i`d keep your eyes peeled for a 2nd hand copy of `diseases of domestic guinea pigs` book, its from blackwells veterinary books and it`ll help you sort out the basic stuff like this.

it`l be what your vet should be consulting anyway.......


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

giant snail said:


> okay great thanks.
> if its ivermole( spelling) ill see how much they will charge me for it.
> 
> thanks for you help agian.: victory:


You can buy it online.It's not licensed for small animals so when ordering you will have to state that you require it for a dog or a pony.If you say you want it for a small animal you will need a prescription,large animal no prescription needed.If you have animals prone to fungal infections it's worth having a bottle in.It lasts ages,2 x 5ml teaspoons stirred into a pint of warm water.
Imaverol 100ml for dogs cattle and horses ringworm & fungal-Hyperdrug


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

sarahc said:


> You can buy it online.It's not licensed for small animals so when ordering you will have to state that you require it for a dog or a pony.If you say you want it for a small animal you will need a prescription,large animal no prescription needed.If you have animals prone to fungal infections it's worth having a bottle in.It lasts ages,2 x 5ml teaspoons stirred into a pint of warm water.
> Imaverol 100ml for dogs cattle and horses ringworm & fungal-Hyperdrug



thanks i already bought it last night LOL. on a diff site worked out few pounds cheaper then else wear: victory:


----------

